

Startup Employees Are Getting Screwed By VCs And CEOs, Says Industry Veteran - prostoalex
http://www.businessinsider.com/this-22-year-veteran-of-startups-says-employees-are-getting-screwed-by-vcs-and-ceos-2014-3?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29

======
bobfirestone
"95%+ of non-founding employees don't know s---- about equity,"

Pretty much sums up the entire situation in 1 sentence.

I am curious about what securities laws are being violated for failing to
disclose material information.

~~~
sjg007
That is an interesting way to go about it... Could legitimize the situation.

------
melindajb
I hope all startup employees or potential employees read this. Shame on people
who take advantage of young people's ignorance. I was lucky to have been
educated well by my colleagues and leaders early in my career. This completely
undermines the spirit of silicon valley and will lead to our own destruction
if we're not careful.

